# Half ton teen *spew*



## Faythe

Is anyone else watching this? This young lad is SOOO overweight. He's just a blob of fat.

When they cut him open the layer of fat under his skin was unreal!:nope:

Jeez! How could anyone let their child get like that!:growlmad:


----------



## odd_socks

*poor kid  i dont get how parents or the doc has let him get to that stage*


----------



## Faythe

I know! I mean it didn't just happen overnight fgs! Jeez :nope:


----------



## Blah11

Better edit, don't want the e-police to sack me.


----------



## Faythe

Blah11 said:


> Horrible :(
> 
> We have a bariatric patient at work. It takes 4 of us to move and wash him (2 people to hold up the fat and 2 to wash), it's horrid and SUCH hard work. His skin is an utter mess too.

Is he losing weight?

Sounds so sad :(

It eas horrible watching his Mum pull out the nappy thing from under his bum earlier and his poo was like green :nope:


----------



## Blah11

Faythe said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Horrible :(
> 
> We have a bariatric patient at work. It takes 4 of us to move and wash him (2 people to hold up the fat and 2 to wash), it's horrid and SUCH hard work. His skin is an utter mess too.
> 
> Is he losing weight?
> 
> Sounds so sad :(
> 
> It eas horrible watching his Mum pull out the nappy thing from under his bum earlier and his poo was like green :nope:Click to expand...

He did for awhile but he gained weight again :dohh: You cant help someone if they dont want it :shrug: He used to be a PE teacher :shock:


----------



## RiverSong

It's really sad, I watched a similar programme and this woman was hospitalised so she could lose weight. Her family kept bringing her fried chicken and junk food so needless to say she died :( i thought that was the cruellest part.xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Blah11 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Horrible :(
> 
> We have a bariatric patient at work. It takes 4 of us to move and wash him (2 people to hold up the fat and 2 to wash), it's horrid and SUCH hard work. His skin is an utter mess too.
> 
> Is he losing weight?
> 
> Sounds so sad :(
> 
> It eas horrible watching his Mum pull out the nappy thing from under his bum earlier and his poo was like green :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> He did for awhile but he gained weight again :dohh: You cant help someone if they dont want it :shrug: He used to be a PE teacher :shock:Click to expand...

Breach of confidentiality. Lets hope none of his family use this site. :nope:


----------



## Blah11

No one knows what hospital I work in, what ward I work in, his name.. nothing. Hardly a breech of confidentiality. Not as if theres only 1 obese person in hospital in the whole of NHS lothian :wacko:


----------



## FEDup1981

Blah11 said:


> No one knows what hospital I work in, what ward I work in, his name.. nothing. Hardly a breech of confidentiality. Not as if theres only 1 obese person in hospital in the whole of NHS lothian :wacko:

You are not allowed to discuss any patient at all outside of work - end of.


----------



## Blah11

:roll:


----------



## Faythe

Ignore it hunny. Seems like someone is spoiling for a spat.

Jeez I wonder what makes someone go from being so fit and active to being that overweight?


----------



## aliss

Faythe said:


> Ignore it hunny. Seems like someone is spoiling for a spat.
> 
> Jeez I wonder what makes someone go from being so fit and active to being that overweight?

Probably mental illness - depression, food addiction. It's "easier" for an addict to stop using heroin or alcohol ever again, but how does a food addict abstain from their drug? They really can't. Rulon Gardner is a gold medal Olympian and he's on The Biggest Loser at 474lbs right now. Sometimes those with a fitness/athlete backround have the most severe eating issues of all!


----------



## Pinkee

FEDup1981 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> No one knows what hospital I work in, what ward I work in, his name.. nothing. Hardly a breech of confidentiality. Not as if theres only 1 obese person in hospital in the whole of NHS lothian :wacko:
> 
> You are not allowed to discuss any patient at all outside of work - end of.Click to expand...

Not true. His name, age, birthdate, any personal information was not used and does not breach patient confidentiality.

What do you think is diclosed in "case examples" for medical students? Real life situations with personal data removed.


----------



## FEDup1981

Pinkee said:


> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> No one knows what hospital I work in, what ward I work in, his name.. nothing. Hardly a breech of confidentiality. Not as if theres only 1 obese person in hospital in the whole of NHS lothian :wacko:
> 
> You are not allowed to discuss any patient at all outside of work - end of.Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. His name, age, birthdate, any personal information was not used and does not breach patient confidentiality.
> 
> What do you think is diclosed in "case examples" for medical students? Real life situations with personal data removed.Click to expand...

Im a TRAINED nurse. I know what a breach of confidentiality is. There cant be that many bariatric patients who used to be a PE teacher in a hospital in Lothian, right????
People know how easy it is to search for information on here. As soon as we have a troll, many women on this site are onto them and they know their names and locations in second. It is quiet easy for me to find out Mandys work place and speak to her manager and ask him whether its a breach of confidentiality or not.

Oh and FAYTHE, im not spoiling for a fight, im merely expressing my concern for someone who's medical details are being plastered all over the ineternet. Come back when youve been here much longer and know that i dont "spoil for a spat" 

Rolls eyes to you all!


----------



## Blah11

Ofgs. I edited anyway, so lets just leave it.


----------



## Faythe

FEDup1981 said:


> Pinkee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> No one knows what hospital I work in, what ward I work in, his name.. nothing. Hardly a breech of confidentiality. Not as if theres only 1 obese person in hospital in the whole of NHS lothian :wacko:
> 
> You are not allowed to discuss any patient at all outside of work - end of.Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. His name, age, birthdate, any personal information was not used and does not breach patient confidentiality.
> 
> What do you think is diclosed in "case examples" for medical students? Real life situations with personal data removed.Click to expand...
> 
> Im a TRAINED nurse. I know what a breach of confidentiality is. There cant be that many bariatric patients who used to be a PE teacher in a hospital in Lothian, right????
> People know how easy it is to search for information on here. As soon as we have a troll, many women on this site are onto them and they know their names and locations in second. It is quiet easy for me to find out Mandys work place and speak to her manager and ask him whether its a breach of confidentiality or not.
> 
> Oh and FAYTHE, im not spoiling for a fight, im merely expressing my concern for someone who's medical details are being plastered all over the ineternet. Come back when youve been here much longer and know that i dont "spoil for a spat"
> 
> Rolls eyes to you all!Click to expand...

Jeez, just because I may not have been here as long as you doesn't mean I am not entitled to say what I think based on what I saw. To me it seemed like you were spoiling for a spat. That's the way it read. Sorry if it caused offence, it wasn't mean to :nope:


----------

